# Fireball Ultimate Coating Wax



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Fireball Ultimate Coating Wax

What is it?

Fireball Ultimate Coating Wax is a Silica based spray sealant, which contains more than 5% SIO2.

•Suited to being used as a stand alone product or in conjunction with extending the life of Fireball Nano coat.

•Easy to apply and maintain.

Application

Application is relatively straightforward-
Spray, spread, leave for a minute and buff away the residue and that's it!

Results

Will upload some beading/water behaviour shots tomorrow as it is supposed to rain!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks impressive that! Any more info on it, durability etc?


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

I would be interested in knowing this too, I've got a sample of this indoors ready to play with


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Will keep you posted on durability. Bare in mind this is on top of Gyeon Prime which is coming to the end of its life. Will be adding some beading shots later this evening.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Really good product this. Ive had it on my mrs mini for a month now and ive not washed the car since and its still going strong


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Anything like reload as isn't it also Si02 based?


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Pretty similar to reload, I have that as well. Could always do a comparison?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks just like Gyeon Cure ...


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Kimo said:


> Looks just like Gyeon Cure ...


Or Tac Quartz Max :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wilco said:


> Or Tac Quartz Max :thumb:


Or that too


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Smells different to cure and reload!


----------



## theonlysteve (May 30, 2016)

For durability, here's what it looks like after three weeks with the car living outside.


----------

